# What's the latest on scopes?



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I keep checking to see if the 2022 field regs have been posted and they haven't yet.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

There won’t be any changes in 2022. The board met yesterday with the technologies committee to outline a course of action. I don’t expect to see any changes to the current “allowable” technologies until 2023 or 2024.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Thanks. Hope it pans out at least for the year. I don't want to burn the primer, powder, and projectiles to rezero the way things are looking for the year. Pretty sure nobody else does either.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm sure that if they change the rules for scopes and loads that there will be a few threads on here about it. 

Matter of fact I am positive that people will be talking about it.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

There is 0% chance a change in that regulation will happen for 2022. Go burn your powder.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I'm gonna use a giant telescope on the custom LR muzzy I'm gonna use this year when I draw my LE Elk Muzzy tag. I'll keep an iron sighted flintlock blunderbuss in the truck though so I can get super cred points with the pics I'm gonna take and post here.

I just need to charm Moose Meat into giving me his Nebo Elk honey holes, or he can just go find me one and text me when the 360" bull is found and tied to a tree. If ya want niller' you can come along and pack out the cape, it will be good training for you when you decide to cash in your pile of elk points in 10-20 years


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I agree to those terms!


----------



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

It's tied to the regulations implementing the new RPG seasons for bear and elk.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Airborne said:


> I'm gonna use a giant telescope on the custom LR muzzy I'm gonna use this year when I draw my LE Elk Muzzy tag. I'll keep an iron sighted flintlock blunderbuss in the truck though so I can get super cred points with the pics I'm gonna take and post here.
> 
> I just need to charm Moose Meat into giving me his Nebo Elk honey holes, or he can just go find me one and text me when the 360" bull is found and tied to a tree. If ya want niller' you can come along and pack out the cape, it will be good training for you when you decide to cash in your pile of elk points in 10-20 years


I ain’t giving you my best honey holes! But I’ll be happy to steer you in the right direction where I know a couple giant bulls are still alive and roaming around! Last year the one was 360+ and a couple others in the same area were 340-350. I saw them in late November after the last bull hunt had ended. They should be really nice this year


----------



## Biggergun (Feb 22, 2019)

the news on no scope changes are great for this year, i will be in the manti le elk


----------

